# Got to play awhile on Alum



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well It took me awhile to remember what it feels,like to be on a boat my own boat at that. What a great evening to get out even with all the boats. Dead calm though not the best conditions for casting which I did awhile at first and at end of trip. Was not getting much going other then crappies and a few white bass but had great marks on bottom in 6 to 8 feet and knew they were eyes and cats. Well I put on a Slims Bait color scheme crank bait and did the dirty deed and trolled the area to see if they would react to the crank banging the bottom. They did put 4 in box pretty quick and lost 2 good ones. Plus 3 kitty cats in the mix. Got busted by Sowbelly and his son not for catching eyes but for Trolling.

Gave them a couple cranks to try and then headed back to another area I started at which also had good marks but slow action and the twilight half hour woke them up ended up with 10 eyes caught only kept 5 the other 5 I could have kept but they were right at 15 and not to thick so let them swim till next time. Got my last 6 eyes on 1/8th ounce green colored jig and a 2.75 Slims Bait Joshy swim at first I had a chunk of worm but they were getting aggressive so did not need that. Slow hopping bait along bottom and they hit right as it was coming off lip and falling down edge. Enjoyed getting out and was happy everything was still good on boat. Ready now for the King Salmon trip Thursday thru Sunday With Joshy and Lundy hoping weather will be good we will see. Here's pic of my 5 in live well.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

OMG I cannot believe you broke down and trolled LOL!

Nice job man!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sometimes in summer i will if conditions are not good for casting. I will do it to find fish then will start working them with jigs and blade baits.sometines you gotta do what it takes and today for awhile it was and it worked. Would have harnessed for them but did not have set up i wanted with me.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Brahmabull71 said:


> OMG I cannot believe you broke down and trolled LOL!


Hey now, Trolling is a great way to pick up eyes, especially in systems where they seem to scatter. Plus it's a great break from casting your arm (or shoulder) off all day long.

Congrats on finally getting the boat out Troy, although im puzzled why you even own one


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah it can work great Still sucks.lol


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Yeah it can work great Still sucks.lol


I wont lie, I used to think it was lame as heck, but honestly it's a great change of pace for those who have developed repetitive motion injuries from casting so damn much.


----------



## Canoeman1999 (Apr 30, 2013)

I didn't think you even knew how to troll Fishslim. Lol.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Got some quality fish today as well in 20'-25' most fish came on chartreuse color. Had a real nice channel cat and a couple nice perch in the mix.


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice report, i was headed to pick up my boat to hit alum and my truck began spewing oil. Ugh.... so we casted from shore rocks/ cove and got skunked.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Canoeman I don't know how.lol I just hook a crank on cast it out behind the boat engage motor let out enough line till hitting bottom and see what happens.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Slim thanks again for letting us borrow those cranks, I will have a box of them before the sunsets! When Braden asked if that was you as we crept back I said no because that guy is trolling. I did notice you had your hat pulled down pretty low,. We never did get them going even went back to trolling those cranks after dark.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

You did not catch me trolling you caught me searching. And that's what I am sticking to.lol


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

good job slim.. small mouth kept us much more busy than the toothy fish last night.. but some fatties i'm not complaining


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

The plan was to be on the lake by 630 am but with the rain we slept in. Hit the lake at 11 am. fished till 5 pm took awhile but we finally found the eyes and was able to pull a 2 man limit... GOOD DAY ON THE LAKE!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

How long did the biggest one go? Derek hit me up when you go out next and have an open seat. I have been itching to get out in a boat.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice job congrats


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

Saugeye growth question..... how long does it take them to get to 15". 2 years? more?


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Call it crazy... but I didn't even measure the fish when we got home. Did get a good pic of her though


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice job out there guys!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Way to go Search4eyes! That's a great haul and the one a great fish! Congrats!


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

fishslim said:


> Well It took me awhile to remember what it feels,like to be on a boat my own boat at that. What a great evening to get out even with all the boats. Dead calm though not the best conditions for casting which I did awhile at first and at end of trip. Was not getting much going other then crappies and a few white bass but had great marks on bottom in 6 to 8 feet and knew they were eyes and cats. Well I put on a Slims Bait color scheme crank bait and did the dirty deed and trolled the area to see if they would react to the crank banging the bottom. They did put 4 in box pretty quick and lost 2 good ones. Plus 3 kitty cats in the mix. Got busted by Sowbelly and his son not for catching eyes but for Trolling.
> 
> Gave them a couple cranks to try and then headed back to another area I started at which also had good marks but slow action and the twilight half hour woke them up ended up with 10 eyes caught only kept 5 the other 5 I could have kept but they were right at 15 and not to thick so let them swim till next time. Got my last 6 eyes on 1/8th ounce green colored jig and a 2.75 Slims Bait Joshy swim at first I had a chunk of worm but they were getting aggressive so did not need that. Slow hopping bait along bottom and they hit right as it was coming off lip and falling down edge. Enjoyed getting out and was happy everything was still good on boat. Ready now for the King Salmon trip Thursday thru Sunday With Joshy and Lundy hoping weather will be good we will see. Here's pic of my 5 in live well.


Sometimes it's really nice just to troll and relax and if u got a bad back it's a great break from casting but nothing like having that pole in your hand when it gets hammered


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I know how you feel Troy but sometimes when that wind dies during the summer you gotta breakdown and do it. I can't believe your going to leave those spots unattended for that long. I'll have to check on those fish for you and make sure they are safe lol.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

sowbelly101 said:


> Slim thanks again for letting us borrow those cranks, I will have a box of them before the sunsets! When Braden asked if that was you as we crept back I said no because that guy is trolling. I did notice you had your hat pulled down pretty low,. We never did get them going even went back to trolling those cranks after dark.


Hey Brian, did Slim have hooks on those cranks? 
Another great report Slim.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice job Troy & Search4eyes


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I gave up my best a older fire tiger frenzy what they called them before flickershad. Lol just was right timing for me middle day trolling tends to be best later in evening I think they are moving more and ready to eat my jigs an swims an pulse blade baits.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah they had hooks and he even had them tuned so they would run straight. Glad we didn't hang those classic Frenzy's on a stump. Guess I'll put them in the safe until we meet up again.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol there special they like my boat because they rarely get used. Lol


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

fishslim said:


> I gave up my best a older fire tiger frenzy what they called them before flickershad. Lol just was right timing for me middle day trolling tends to be best later in evening I think they are moving more and ready to eat my jigs an swims an pulse blade baits.


Hey Troy, how are those pulse blade baits compared to vibes? I haven't heard any reviews yet on them and just curious how you like them? Might have to try them out.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I really like them they do not hang up as easy on line as vibes do especially the new vibes not liking them at all. I cast and hop them back and has good vibration as,well as some really good color schemes. Vertically they work better in my opinion then vibes just way less getting caught on line. Fish like them to. Lol


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Agree on those points, Troy. Got some new vibes and a couple didn't even vibrate back and forth at all!!! smh... made in ohio was much better than made in china.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Exactly they are not even close to being the same as they were.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Exactly they are not even close to being the same as they were.


Yeah my cousin got word of there bad quality and is disappointed. Think he may regret selling it now. Are the Pulse baits only online or do any local bait shops carry them? I want to try them out. I got the older vibes so I guess that will give me a good comparison


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

dre said:


> Yeah my cousin got word of there bad quality and is disappointed. Think he may regret selling it now. Are the Pulse baits only online or do any local bait shops carry them? I want to try them out. I got the older vibes so I guess that will give me a good comparison


Dre,ive seen them at buckeye outdoors in hebron. An think indians lakes bass pro has some.
Sucks about the vibes. What do i look for in packagaing when buying oldvs.new vibes? I dont think ive boughten any of the new bad ones yet...


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Think most of the newer ones have the 3 holes punched for the clip but could be wrong...


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dre,ive seen them at buckeye outdoors in hebron. An think indians lakes bass pro has some.
> Sucks about the vibes. What do i look for in packagaing when buying oldvs.new vibes? I dont think ive boughten any of the new bad ones yet...


The new vibes have three holes instead of one. Yo can see through the package


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dre,ive seen them at buckeye outdoors in hebron. An think indians lakes bass pro has some.
> Sucks about the vibes. What do i look for in packagaing when buying oldvs.new vibes? I dont think ive boughten any of the new bad ones yet...


I haven't bought any of the new ones yet or really even paid attention to them on shelves. I still have some older ones on supply. But Troy is right, the line twists got to be a pain, both casting and jigging. If Pulse was able to solve that problem, that's awesome. Just wonder what they did differently to eliminate the line twists?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dre,ive seen them at buckeye outdoors in hebron. An think indians lakes bass pro has some.
> Sucks about the vibes. What do i look for in packagaing when buying oldvs.new vibes? I dont think ive boughten any of the new bad ones yet...


Also if I had the money and some money saved up, I would have total bought the vibe business. I had so many ideas and I know you guys would have had a lot of good suggestions. And I know I could find some testers for any new prototypes


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

These vibe's are not the same as the one's that Venomlure.com is selling?


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I have always liked BPS blades much better than vibes anyway. Their gold, gold/black and firetiger do very well for me on Alum.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

All I know is I get mine at bass pro at Indian they do great for me and if not mistaken a ohio based company so local boys get my money if baits is good. I know the wider body at back [f hooks help keep the treble from catching the line as much as the vibes.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Heading out this evening. Gonna be tough to concentrate at work. Been hitting the south pool last couple weeks with pretty good success but might venture into middle pool today and check on some spots that haven't been easy to get to on the wknds. Also I've been occasionally mixing in blade baits over the last few years and I just can't seem to get bit on them.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

from my experience hole placement on a blade bait is very very important so if vibe-e changed the hole placement I can see where it could be bad news for sure. if you have a old style one hole vibe that does not work right or does not catch fish you can drill another hole just in front of the original hole and ot can help a ton. my PB saugeye was caught on a 1/4 oz vibe with a new hole placement.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

John Clark who is an OGF member owns the Pulse bladebait company. Great lures!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Lewis said:


> John Clark who is an OGF member owns the Pulse bladebait company. Great lures!


Ohh that's right. I've spoke to him before. Good guy. I'll have to reach out to him. Thanks Lewis.


----------

